

Natty Ubuntu theme on Nokia phones - rytis
http://iloveubuntu.net/natty-ubuntu-awesome-s60v5-nokia-5800-nokia-n97-theme

======
suneliot
maybe Nokia should look into actually running ubuntu on their phones. might
save them :P

